# Drink your oatmeal.



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm always on a rush for work so to get in a good breakfast shake I usuallly take a food processor and make a tub of powdered oats and add two scoops with the scoop from the protein jug and drink it.. It's killer and quick. Add natty pb or banana and even better.


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 24, 2012)

With the pb and banana added, this is the exact shake that I have!


----------



## Zoobster (Nov 24, 2012)

Can you just blend the oats in a blender?


----------



## gusto (Nov 24, 2012)

Zoobster said:


> Can you just blend the oats in a blender?



Absolutely, but I prefer to grind them in a food processor though.


I get my oats from Costco, as they are really friggin cheap. Then I grind them up in food processor and store them in a Rubbermaid cereal keeper. When I make my shakes, I usually just add a half-cup of oats, and it blends smoothly so you do not have to chew your shake. 

~ _Gusto_


----------



## Zoobster (Nov 25, 2012)

gusto said:


> Absolutely, but I prefer to grind them in a food processor though.
> 
> 
> I get my oats from Costco, as they are really friggin cheap. Then I grind them up in food processor and store them in a Rubbermaid cereal keeper. When I make my shakes, I usually just add a half-cup of oats, and it blends smoothly so you do not have to chew your shake.
> ...



Ya I don't have a food processor.


----------



## notenoughweight (Nov 27, 2012)

im doing that as i read this. Ever morning I add a scoop of oats to my shake and drink them and later in the day (10am) ill have a big plate of eggs and oatmeal but ill make it extra watery like soup and just drink it down. a lot easier than chewing down a big bowl of fucking oats PLUS your 50grams worth of eggwhites.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 27, 2012)

I buy mine from Costco as well. I also make my shakes the night prior so that it soaks throughout the night and the flavors intensify.

I just add a 1/2 or 1 cup of oats into my small Magic Bullet blender, and blend it into a powder. This takes at most 10-20 seconds. 

I usually have 12-16oz milk + 1/2-1 cup of powdered oats + 100+ grams of whey protein isolate.

These are my favorite meals each day, I usually have one mid-morning, and then I have one post-w/o along with 1-2 bananas (whole).


----------



## Zoobster (Nov 27, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I buy mine from Costco as well. I also make my shakes the night prior so that it soaks throughout the night and the flavors intensify.
> 
> I just add a 1/2 or 1 cup of oats into my small Magic Bullet blender, and blend it into a powder. This takes at most 10-20 seconds.
> 
> ...



100 grams of protein!! Damn that is a lot of protein!!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea guys! I need to start adding another meal for my lifting days. This should do the trick nicely!


----------



## Zoobster (Nov 28, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I buy mine from Costco as well. I also make my shakes the night prior so that it soaks throughout the night and the flavors intensify.
> 
> I just add a 1/2 or 1 cup of oats into my small Magic Bullet blender, and blend it into a powder. This takes at most 10-20 seconds.
> 
> ...



How healthy is this?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 28, 2012)

I died yesterday, but i'm okay today.

lol. 


Zoob, can you be more specific? How healthy in terms of what? 

I have no health issues at this time....though still carrying a bit more fat around the waste than what I should, but it's improving, and it was to be expected after not training or eating serious the past few years.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 29, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm always on a rush for work so to get in a good breakfast shake I usuallly take a food processor and make a tub of powdered oats and add two scoops with the scoop from the protein jug and drink it.. It's killer and quick. Add natty pb or banana and even better.



I put mine in a big cup with some milk and Synthepure and have a nice quick breakfast in minutes.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

Toss in half a cooked sweet potato and 1/4 cup powdered almonds for more breakfast on the go.
Lol. I get mine at costco and use a tuppperware container too.. I see optimum nutrition sells oats and whey already premade. 
Zoobster hit craigslist for a 20$ food processor. Great for all kinds a things brutha .


----------



## Zoobster (Dec 1, 2012)

I will look into that


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Food shakes are the only way i can hit my caloric goals. Cant remember the last time i actually cooked oats.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Add wheat germ flakes for vitamin e and lecithin grainuals to keep bp and vascular system healthy. Both are cheap and 2tablespoons of each works great ..


----------



## Zoobster (Dec 5, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Add wheat germ flakes for vitamin e and lecithin grainuals to keep bp and vascular system healthy. Both are cheap and 2tablespoons of each works great ..



What is that stuff


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

Soy lecithin is a type of food product used in breads cereals etc and as a supplement at local heathfood.I got my last 32oz for 11$ at high priced GNC. Wheat germ is a product or food from wheat looks similar to oat bran Also great fiber. This is usually found in refrigerated case in organic area of large grocery or vitamin store. 1lb bag is around 3$. Neither has much taste if any it's a corn flake smell  to the lecithin.


----------

